

Redesigning Agile: Part I – Challenges - renaebair
http://intridea.com/2010/10/12/redesigning-agile-part-i-challenges

======
Dylanlacey
"Scrum requires a stable team that has a consistent velocity."

I guess this is a problem when you have a work environment where people are
leaving because of the process. Even if you implement Agile, people are likely
to continue leaving, making a "stable team" harder to find.

Perhaps the overall take-away is that sucking as a company can't be fixed by a
methodology.

...And this is totally beside the point. It's great to see someone customizing
their process in lieu of following it cultishly.

